#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Тибет в Хайфе

## Слава Эркин

Завтра в Хайфе, в центре Кастра, на третьем этаже, в выставочном зале начнётся культурное событие, посвящённое культуре Тибета. Я так понял, там будет выставка, лекции, кружки всякие, для детей чего. Также будут выставлены работы на буддийскую тему последователей разнух Учителей.
Я думаю, это будет интересное событие, и ещё одна возможность познакомиться, и, может быть, попытаться сотрудничать. 
Я сегодня краешком глаза видел несколько работ, среди них было много очень интересных, а работы одной женщины из Бурятии, вышивающей танки, были просто потрясающие. Я видел далеко не всё!
Я уверен, что каждый посетивший не потратит время зря!
Дни, часы и характер событий, надо выяснить у организаторов или в самом Кастра.

Пусть это культурное событие послужит объеденению усилий в благой активности всех буддистов Израиля!

http://www.castra.co.il/CastraHe/חדש...501;/tibet.htm

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.12.2010), Майя П (23.12.2010)

----------

